# Spanish Spiders!



## fatanky (Jul 26, 2013)

Wifey just been bitten by on back of hand by something, she thinks while we were out in Estepona Port..got like a central fang mark and red ring, and pain and tenderness has spread past the wrist, farmacia gave anti-histamine cream and nurse at school where she works gave anti-histamine tab, but she'll have to go the the doctor if still the same tomorrow.
I feel bad cos I failed to catch a jumping spider in the kitchen the other day...yellow and black stripes..any ideas?..and I worry she may have been bitten at home after we got back from Estepona! Any ideas most welcome!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

fatanky said:


> Wifey just been bitten by on back of hand by something, she thinks while we were out in Estepona Port..got like a central fang mark and red ring, and pain and tenderness has spread past the wrist, farmacia gave anti-histamine cream and nurse at school where she works gave anti-histamine tab, but she'll have to go the the doctor if still the same tomorrow.
> I feel bad cos I failed to catch a jumping spider in the kitchen the other day...yellow and black stripes..any ideas?..and I worry she may have been bitten at home after we got back from Estepona! Any ideas most welcome!



Be aware that Spain has many poisonous spiders including the infamous Black Widow!

If it hasn't started to get better soon, best go to the doctors or hospital.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Spiders leave two fang marks. If there is only one it wasn't a spider.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

One fang mark - could be a scorpion.


I lived in Estepona port for a number of years and never saw one. Saw lots of other strange wildlife...

Buthus occitanus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Or maybe just a wasp, they can be quite nasty. This is my hand after a wasp sting earlier this year...


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

The black widow spider that lives here is in fact the false widow, not deadly but still packs a punch. The worst bite is from the brown recluse. Jimenato has two hands it would seem. One male and the other female. I am referring him/her to my mates in UCL....


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Is this a Tarantula?

Sorry about the pic it's not the best.

It had the real slow walk but I wasn't sure as I have never seen a wild one before.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

It looks very small for a tarantula, they are usually 2 or 3 cm across. Hobo spider maybe? http://wiki.spinnen-forum.de/images...px-Tegenaria-agrestis_Rotenstein_09-09_01.jpg


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Could be a young wolf spider.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

*wolf spider*

This is a wolf spider


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> It looks very small for a tarantula, they are usually 2 or 3 cm across. Hobo spider maybe? http://wiki.spinnen-forum.de/images...px-Tegenaria-agrestis_Rotenstein_09-09_01.jpg



The picture doesn't do it justice, it was easily at least 5cm across. Certainly the largest spider I have seen in Spain. A mere baby to the ones back home though.

That Hobo spider looks far too streamlined and like it could scurry along at speed, this one didn't have that quick scurrying movement but almost a slow loping walk. It didn't run away either, seemed very placid.



> Could be a young wolf spider.


As far as I know the Tarantula is also known as The European Wolf Spider so it could be but again a normal Wolf Spider is very quick and the legs in the picture are a bit thin.


----------



## Expatliving (Oct 21, 2013)

jimenato said:


> Or maybe just a wasp, they can be quite nasty. This is my hand after a wasp sting earlier this year...


Looking at that right hand I reckon you've stumbled across a cure for the ageing process, albeit, a painful one ...


----------



## Haggis4092 (Jan 14, 2015)

The farmacia is a good place to start....a jumping spider is just like a bee sting! If no better go to the medical centre/ hospital


----------

